# Did we make the right puppy choice?



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

We finally picked our puppy last night, and it was a difficult decision. There were three males to choose from, and I was instantly drawn to one who was clearly the most laid back of the three. While the two others would wrestle constantly, he would mostly sit back and watch them and then occasionally jump in to the fight. He calmly allowed me to cradle him in my arms upside down with just some face licks, while the other one we liked waged a full on attack on my hand in that position. In fact, he was not terribly mouthy towards us at all, but would chew on toys and his brothers.

My question is, is a puppy being so calm and observant a bad thing? We made sure to make some loud noises (dropping keys on the hard floor behind him, etc.) and he wasn't spooked by them, so I don't think he was more reserved out of fear. He let me grab his feet and inspect his toes, look at his teeth, and a bunch of other annoying things without getting upset, but he wasn't lethargic or anything.

We're looking for a family pet on the calm side, and will obviously do a lot of training, but we aren't looking for a working dog or to compete. 

While of course I already love this puppy, it's not too late to change our mind to the other, slightly more assertive/energetic pup if a more experienced owner tells me that we made a mistake in our choice. 

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If your are looking for a laid-back family dog, he is probably going to be fine. 

Hard to tell much about the puppies with only such a short window of observation - but that he didn't mind being handled by a stranger is a good sign.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great choice! Calm and observant and tolerant of being handled are certainly great traits.


Also, don't stress too much about "puppy temperament testing." Personality is actually rather difficult to assess in puppies (i.e., how they behave as puppies is not always directly correlated to their adult personalities), and there is no conclusive research that puppy temperament testing determines anything at all. So, relax and go with your gut instinct! Congratulations on the new pup.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

You made a good choice. I saw a video where a cop was choosing potential K9s for his unit. He looked at about 5 pups. He would pick them up and move them in all types of positions, upside down, left right. He then would drop a metal bucket on the floor and see how each one reacted. He chose the calm ones who werent frightened. They all had a slight reaction to the bucket (it was large) but he picked the ones who would flinch but then calmly walk up to the bucket to investigate, then mellow out once they saw it was nothing to be afraid of. And those were usually the ones who wouldnt be squirmy in different positions. Having a calm dog does not at all mean he wont be energetic when the time is right. You want them to be on the calm side, and then turn it on when its time to play. Good luck


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you made the best choice for YOU! He sounds just like what you were looking for - a calm family pet. People have different needs and different dogs fulfill those needs.

My GSD is almost 2 years old now. People can't agree on whether or not she is PB. Adopted her from an out of state shelter at 8 weeks. Didn't meet her until she arrived on transport. The shelter staff told me that my pup was the most laid back puppy in the litter. She is everything they said she was. Sounds a lot like your pup. I think she is absolutely perfect - for ME. lol!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he might have been exhausted from wild wrestling before you came to see him --- nah - just kidding .

hard to tell . The other pups might have been in a spirited frame of mind and in actuality all of them are more or less the same .

Pedigree -- genetics will play a large role to the temperament , as will your raising the pup in the early days.

I hope he was over 8 weeks of age. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html lots of answers here


----------



## carlock (May 2, 2016)

If it felt right at the time then you made the right choice. My puppy was laid back and calm as well. Please note I said 'was.'


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This pup sounds great. He is comfortable being handled. I think it is hard to determine drive at this age. He could easily grow into a stable active, driven dog with a good off button. That's how mine grew up from calm pups into stable adults . The pups I have chosen with my heart are the ones who worked out the best vs the ones I chose with my brain and testing. Good luck on your pup, stop doubting and enjoy the anticipation of a new puppy and your quiet time too


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you so much, you've all made me feel even more confident about our choice. He's almost 8 weeks old now, and we'll be picking him up at 9 weeks. His parents seem great, so hopefully good behavior is in his genes  Thanks again!


----------

